# Martin Fury Opinions



## Apeks74 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for opinions on the Martin Fury , I believe was made in 1998. Local store has one new and willing to deal. What do you think is a fair price?
Any known issues?

Thanks


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Fury*

There were a few different versions of the Fury made. The 1998 bow that your shop has should have what Martin called the elevated stabilizer wing integrated into the riser. Also, the cams on the Fury, also called the Fury cams, are draw length specific so make sure that you have the right cams for your draw length. I would be skeptical about a bow that is 10 years old that is supposedly "brand new" and check it over really well to make sure that you won't be buying a used bow. This bow sells used nowadays for $125, so you can use some judgement and decide if his asking price is reasonable. To be honest, you can buy a 2008 Martin Bengal for about $225 used, which is a much better deal considering how much more technology they use. Good luck though, the Fury is a shooter.


----------



## Apeks74 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cherry,
Thanks for the response. I have a 1988 Firecat now so the Fury is an upgrade :teeth: but I agree for nearly the same money, the 08 Bengal is a better deal. 

My local shop has two Furys that are 10 years old. The issue was that they dropped Martin claiming they could not sell them with Martin undercutting their prices and selling direct. I live on the East Coast so shipping to WA for service and repair (without support of a local shop) is somewhat of a deal breaker.

I have called the shop again and he wants $375 for the bow to which I pointed out that I can buy several of their 08 bows for nearly the same price. I guess this added to his frustration. Maybe the price will come down in another 10 years:teeth:

Thanks again.


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*Don't waste your money...*

I have one of them, they are fast, but critical and shoot like a howitzer. You would be better off with the new Martin stuff. If you could get it for 200 bucks it would be worth it, if not I will sell you mine with two sets of limbs for 150. John


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

I have one sitting in a cupboard. Insanely fast bow, especially if you spend some time setting it up carefully. I bring it out every now and again when someone local says that they've got the fastest bow and it's all because of the latest gizmo on their bow... 

If you can persuade him to sell it for <150 bucks and it's around your draw length, it'd be worth grabbing just to play with because it's a very fun bow. Not something you would necessarily want to compete with, though, as it's not particularly tolerant of user errors.


----------



## leftcoast1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Martin Bengal*

Save yourself the head ache and buy a Martin Cheetah bow package. I just purchased a Bengal and would have expected a little more. The Cheetah package you can get into for less than 400. All you need is arrows and a release. My bengal shoots 261fps 28" draw 70lb draw weight 80% let off with 350gr arrows. At my local shop the owners son has a Fury set @ 60lbs 29" draw shooting 355 gr arrows @ 267 fps. They do shoot well though. I would say set a price and start there. I have about 450.00 in my bengal right now but I shop around a long time and pieced it together. Good luck in your hunt


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a Martin Fury that I hunted with for two years. It was a good overall bow, very fast as you have already heard. Mine was very accurate but not very quiet.

Shoot it...your opinion is the one that matters.


----------

